# Fabian Cancellara



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice piece on Cyclingnews.com about Spartacus and his beleagured crew:

Exclusive Interview: Fabian Cancellara | Cyclingnews.com

Would be great to see him return to form and take up the gaunlet again against Boonen.
One of the great match-ups of our time if both riders are on form.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

It would be, they are, both, my favorites racers..  I like their style !


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Spartacus is also my favorite racer. He's a beast and probably the best 1 day event specialist.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Boonen is not too shabby either...had a great one-day-race season this year.

I hope both are at the top of their game this Spring - if so - those races will be just the tonic we need after a somewhat depressing TdF and Autumn/Winter news cycle.

With Sparticus and Boonen (plus a few others like J Rod and Gilbert) making the Spring pop and the likely return of Conti to a very challenging TdF to face off against Andy and Froome - we could be in for a great season. Can't see the 2013 Veulta beating this year's for excitment though - but one can hope.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Boonen is not too shabby either...had a great one-day-race season this year.
> 
> I hope both are at the top of their game this Spring - if so - those races will be just the tonic we need after a somewhat depressing TdF and Autumn/Winter news cycle.
> 
> With Sparticus and Boonen (plus a few others like J Rod and Gilbert) making the Spring pop and the likely return of Conti to a very challenging TdF to face off against Andy and Froome - we could be in for a great season. Can't see the 2013 Veulta beating this year's for excitment though - but one can hope.


I have a _*fever*_... and the only cure is more doped up racing!


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

When talking about cheaters coming forward and being kicked off teams, "I say let’s close the page. The past is the past; these people have a lot of experience and can still play a role in this new, modern cycling.”

I wonder what drugs Fabian was (or is) taking


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Cableguy - wrong forum - but keep going and it'll be the right forum - right?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I have a theory that everything eventually turns to doping, how dreamy they are, and/or how good their kit looks this year. I wish I were wrong.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

spade2you said:


> I have a theory that everything eventually turns to doping, how dreamy they are, and/or how good their kit looks this year. I wish I were wrong.


This will always hold true if those who like to breath deeply of that "other" forum can't contain themselves and insist on recreating every forum here in that forum's image.

There is a perfectly good reason why these forums are seperated - Coolhand?

"Reminder: Doping Posts/Threads go in the Doping Forum
Put your doping thoughts in the proper forum. Hijacking someones thread to share your "they all dope" diatribe is a bad idea. Repeat violators will be dealt with accordingly.

Thanks for your understanding and happy posting."

"Not every thread needs to get hijacked into the same incessant bickering about Lance- go ahead and start a new thread if you want, but the recent hijack of the Sastre and EuropCar threads show its time for this to end. 

They also set forth another thread trend that stops now- the incessant bickering, name calling and line pushing personal stuff that moves from thread to thread. 

Expect infractions or posting vacations if these continue. Nothing wrong with a healthy debate, but the personal stuff is well out of hand."


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

I heard Cancellara is selling one of his bikes for a smokin price... I bet we could get this moved to the Hot Deals section


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Boonen is not too shabby either...had a great one-day-race season this year.

I hope both are at the top of their game this Spring - if so - those races will be just the tonic we need after a somewhat depressing TdF and Autumn/Winter news cycle.

With Sparticus and Boonen (plus a few others like J Rod and Gilbert) making the Spring pop and the likely return of Conti to a very challenging TdF to face off against Andy and Froome - we could be in for a great season. Can't see the 2013 Veulta beating this year's for excitment though - but one can hope.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

this thread needs more video.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Spartacus, Tommeke, and the God of Thunder makes every cobbled classics more interesting.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Boonen*



LostViking said:


> Boonen is not too shabby either...had a great one-day-race season this year.
> 
> I hope both are at the top of their game this Spring - if so - those races will be just the tonic we need after a somewhat depressing TdF and Autumn/Winter news cycle.
> 
> With Sparticus and Boonen (plus a few others like J Rod and Gilbert) making the Spring pop and the likely return of Conti to a very challenging TdF to face off against Andy and Froome - we could be in for a great season. Can't see the 2013 Veulta beating this year's for excitment though - but one can hope.


has a list of classics Palmares that Spartacus envies
4 Rondes, 3 P-Rs
Fabian has 1 and 2 plus an MSR


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> has a list of classics Palmares that Spartacus envies
> 4 Rondes, 3 P-Rs
> Fabian has 1 and 2 plus an MSR


Also Tornado Tom envies Spartacus' Palmares

God of Time Trials
4 World Time Champs
28 days in Yellow Jersey
7 Nat'l Time Trial Champ
1 MSR
2 Strade
1 Olympic Time Trial
and has a leg like a tree trunk :thumbsup:


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

One of my favorite riders. I wish I had the confidence to attack and solo like him. Just about the only time I ride like that is when I go for primes.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

@Creaky - Thanks for the vids - finally got a chance to watch them - great highlight reel!


----------



## torquredork (Dec 6, 2012)

I can only hope Spartacus, Boonen, Gilbert, and Ballan are back on form and not injured this year. If Sagan improves on last year this could be one of the best spring seasons in awhile. Hopefully NBC Sports will continue to cover the classics....some of the best racing period.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

vismitananda said:


> Spartacus, Tommeke, and the God of Thunder makes every cobbled classics more interesting.


Not sure I would put Thor in that category. He has won two classics gotten top 3 a three times and that is about it. Not really in the top classics riders. All of his other wins are stage wins for the most part.

Riders like Philippe Gilbert far over shadow his results. People forget he won the three big classics in 2011. A feat none of the other riders mentioned have done in the same year.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Hushovd on form at least makes a race more interesting even if he doesn't win them. I hope he's made a good recovery from the illness that plagued him this year. The races to remember are those most intensely fought.

But of course Fabü is on another level.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Boonen = Cancellara + a sprint.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Cableguy said:


> I have anota _*fever*_... and the only cure is more doped up racing!


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

torquredork said:


> I can only hope Spartacus, Boonen, Gilbert, and Ballan are back on form and not injured this year. If Sagan improves on last year this could be one of the best spring seasons in awhile. Hopefully NBC Sports will continue to cover the classics....some of the best racing period.


I like this idea, but I have not heard what events Sagan is targeting this year. Will he be riding many of the spring classics?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

8toes said:


> I like this idea, but I have not heard what events Sagan is targeting this year. Will he be riding many of the spring classics?


It sounds like they (Cannondale) want him to make a real run at a couple of the classics this year, but his bread and butter is still the bunch sprints in major races right now (similar to Cavendish). I actually think over time he will end up being a little more like Gilbert or Hushovd in his abilities and focus than he is Cavendish since he is a better climber and alll-around rider that can win stages that Cavendish isn't competitive in really (he is also better solo than Cavendish or Greipel in my opinion, but probably isn't faster than either in a dead sprint, particularly if they have their lead-out trains). He's a major talent and one of my favorites to watch though. I am hoping to see Phinney sneak into the Spring Classics scene this year as well. He also has a lot of potential and is one to watch. 

With regard to Fabian, I expect him to be on form this year and trying to take everything (he looked pretty dangerous before his crash last year), we'll see if team RSNT is up to the task of supporting him. If Boonen can get over this stomach bug and is anything like he was last year, pencil him in to repeat in Roubaix (the dude just rode away from the field with like 50 miles to go and no one was even close to him and he has one of the best supported and prepared spring classics teams in the business). It would be nice to see Thor steal one, but last season was a wash for him and I'm skeptical about his form until I see something that makes me believe again.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I dunno, I think Boonen would beat Fabian. 

Spartacus only really has one trick - TT away from everyone. If Boonen can get onto his wheel, it is over. Boonen just needs to suck wheel and win in the sprint. 

Sagan is interesting though. I could see him doing well in some of the Ardenne classics and some of the cobbled classics. I would make ANY bet right now that he will win MSR at one point - he seems to have the ability to win in either a sprint or climbers style finish.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

foto said:


> Boonen = Cancellara + a sprint.


I like the way you think! (although it does ignore Spartacus' stellar TT abilities).
Boonen is easily my favorite... with Cancellara a close second.
QST, er OPQS, was my favorite team until they sacked Leipheimer like they did..

I agree that when those two are both on form, it makes for a stellar Classics season! The addition of some new young blood, like Sagan and Van Garderen, should only improve things.


----------



## jackkane (Nov 28, 2012)

I wish I was as fast as him


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

foto said:


> Boonen = Cancellara + a sprint.


While we've bickered on another thread, this I have to agree with, esp. this year. I recall Boonen burning Fabian down to nearly nothing at Roubaix for one of his wins too. These two @ their best = great racing to watch.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

davidka said:


> While we've bickered on another thread, this I have to agree with, esp. this year. I recall Boonen burning Fabian down to nearly nothing at Roubaix for one of his wins too. These two @ their best = great racing to watch.


fur shur Cancellara is a power house but Boonen is a living legend.


----------

